# Cooking oil in my dogs fur! Help!



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

So, its been really rainy here today and both Alfie and Bellas heads looked wet but their body was dry, my mother later said then that they had got cooking oil on their heads but how we do not know. 
Does anyone have any idea how we can get it out? I've tried bathing Alfies head but its not drying and I'm guessing it hasn't worked very well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Baby wipes? Found they were good for most things and obviously gentle on skin, etc.


----------



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Baby wipes? Found they were good for most things and obviously gentle on skin, etc.


Thanks for replying so quickly! I shall ask my mother to pick some up and if she can't I'll go to the shop and get some myself


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Personally if it was mine I would give them a warm bath and use washing up liquid. It may take a few goes but it will do the job. when its all out you can always just use your regular shampoo to get out the washing up liquid. its what they use on birds when they're washed up on beaches because of an oil spill. its designed to 'cut through grease' so it'll do the best job x


----------



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Personally if it was mine I would give them a warm bath and use washing up liquid. It may take a few goes but it will do the job. when its all out you can always just use your regular shampoo to get out the washing up liquid. its what they use on birds when they're washed up on beaches because of an oil spill. its designed to 'cut through grease' so it'll do the best job x


Okay, thanks! My mother was saying to use washing up liquid but I wasnt sure if it was safe or not


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I would use baby shampoo


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not leave it there and let the dogs lick it off each other?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Apply neat shampoo , baby or dog , rub in and leave a few minutes. Rinse and repeat. You need to emulsify the oil before it will wash out..
Love the idea about them licking it off each other :biggrin:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Personally if it was mine I would give them a warm bath and use washing up liquid. It may take a few goes but it will do the job. when its all out you can always just use your regular shampoo to get out the washing up liquid. its what they use on birds when they're washed up on beaches because of an oil spill. its designed to 'cut through grease' so it'll do the best job x


Any detergent cuts through grease. Some manufacturers just bang on about it more.

I'd use dog shampoo or baby shampoo, or an additive-reduced washing up liquid such as Ecover.


----------



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

I have dog shampoo but its a flea shampoo would you recommend using that or baby shampoo?


----------

